# Lutherie Schools



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi, all.

I'm a graduate of Timeless Instruments, a lutherie school in Saskatchewan run by David Freeman. I built a flat-top acoustic in his course, and loved it so much that I went back and built a resonator.

I learned more than I ever imagined I would in the courses, and it was an awesome experience. I'm eager to learn more, so I'm looking at Galloup School in Michigan, run by Bryan Galloup. The six month master course looks pretty decent. Galloup School of Guitar Building and Professional Guitar Repair

Does anyone have info about the school? Anyone been there? Thanks.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I know one guy who went there many years ago. He had a great time, built two great guitars (one flattop, one Strat) which I would be proud to own and play if they were mine, learned a lot, and came home ready to set up business. He did do a lot of repairs and set-ups for a few years but his other job gave him more lucrative opportunities so he didn't stay in the guitar business. Based on his experience I would say it was worth it. 

Why not ask Galloup for some references?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow, going away for 6 months to learn to build guitars... sounds like a lot of fun!

I can't comment any more than that, but I would love to study with someone like Bob Benedetto. Is he still teaching his one week classes? Thats something I would love to do. Having built one archtop, its an amazing thing. Doing more flat top acoustics would be a lot of fun as well.

I cant see going to school for 6 months to build solid body electrics... thats something you can learn probably a lot cheaper on your own.

AJC


----------



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for your input, people! I'm still trying to decide. Six months is a big deal, not to mention the tuition...

Actually, I've heard that some people from this course have apprenticed with Benedetto, Symogi, and others. It was also where Chris Griffiths (Garrison guitars) got his start.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sergei de Jonge - Home has turned out some pretty good builders over the years. I don't know if he still conducts a course or not, but it's worth a look.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

A friend of mine went to the Sergei de Jonge school, but he teaches acoustic building. Don't know if you want to do that over again. If I had my pick it would be the Roberto Venn school in Phoenix, Arizona.


----------



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

NGroeneveld said:


> If I had my pick it would be the Roberto Venn school in Phoenix, Arizona.


Yeah, Roberto Venn looks pretty decent, too. Why would you go there? I was looking at Galloup because it's closer to me, you build more guitars, and tools, housing, and materials are included. It's more expensive, but when you consider that it goes for an extra month, and all the things that are included in tuition, it's probably less expensive.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Traivs said:


> Yeah, Roberto Venn looks pretty decent, too. Why would you go there? I was looking at Galloup because it's closer to me, you build more guitars, and tools, housing, and materials are included. It's more expensive, but when you consider that it goes for an extra month, and all the things that are included in tuition, it's probably less expensive.


I've spent some time down in Utah and I just really like it down there.


----------



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, I've decided to go to Galloup. I sent them my application form with the deposit yesterday. Their Master Program was one of the most in-depth programs I could find at any school. I'm nervous about it, but I'm pretty excited, too. 

Thanks again for your input. Wish me luck!


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I did the two month journeyman program at Galloup which covers electric and steel string acoustic construction and repair.

The electric is a parts guitar, intended to get students up to speed on some basics to build upon. The steel string acoustic is a scratch build - not a kit - you make everything from rough stock. 

The masters program builds on the core skills learned in the journeyman program. 

I went into the program with prior experience in build and repair, but left with absolute confidence. I too am fully invested in ongoing self study and skills development.

Personally, it was a better experience for me to have taken the journeyman program and worked independently after graduation than to hang out there in a supervised environment for four more months. I'm further along today than had I continued.

I launched my build and repair business here in the Windsor - Essex County area immediately upon completion.

My advice: take extensive notes and photographs!

Also, be realistic of the prospects upon graduating and the big money involved in setting up shop. Many luthiers are getting in on the training bandwagon... there is more money to be made training than building guitars. Between self taught, hobbyists, and formally trained people, soon the trade will be over saturated. Before I got into the trade I knew of very few people in it, but once I was in it I was surprised how many people are building for themselves or on a small scale.

Do it for reasons other making money. Have a great time... you will have a great experience!

David Radlin


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

